

Grigori Perelman - riyadparvez
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grigori_Perelman

======
mariuolo
Biography is incomplete, he recently moved to Sweden:
[http://www.themoscowtimes.com/article/504076.html](http://www.themoscowtimes.com/article/504076.html)
.

